# [ User-Suche : ] Martin S. & Achim Z.



## Techniker (1. August 2008)

Jahrelang war man zusammen.
Aber irgendwie "geht" momentan nichts mehr.
Hat jemand von Euch (noch) Kontakt zu
Achim Zank und/oder Martin Streckebach?

Ich bekomme keinen Kontakt mehr zu den beiden. 

Gut wäre es, wenn sich wenigstens einer der Beiden melden würde. 

Danke und weiterhin speichenbruchfreie Fahrt.


----------

